# Shelf Stable Brownie Recipie



## tkellyvt (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi,
I'm the owner of a small business that sells fresh baked brownies to various retailers. Many of my retail accounts are asking me to develop a shelf stable product that can sit on retail shelf isle vs. the bakery section of their stores. I have no idea how to do that and I'm looking for some help in developing a recipe. My products are organic so I can't use any preservatives. I see organic cookies and other items on the retail shelf of shelf lives of several months. How do they do that?

Thanks


----------

